# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Quà trà tặng sang trọng - Trà Lili World

## nghiagend12

*Món quà trà biếu đặc trưng - Lili Tea World
*
*[replacer_a] - Lili Tea World* - Sự xuất hiện của Lili Tea World đã bắt đầu một bước đi lớn trong sứ mệnh dựng lên một thế giới trà ngon thượng hạng và trà quà tặng cao cấp tại Vn.

_>>> Tìm hiểu thêm các mẫu Trà Ngon Ở đây_

Các câu chuyện cảm hứng của Lili Tea World*Lili Tea World - Sự sáng tạo của những người ưa thích trà*

Đó có thể là khúc ngân nga yểu điệu của Bạch trà Bạc Kim cùng Hoa Hồng Mai Khôi đệ nhất. Có thể là những cánh trà xanh non mượt được tổng hợp với các trái dâu mọng sấy ngọt thơm và những bông hoa Thanh Cúc rạng rỡ. Thậm chí là, vào một ngày se lạnh, trà đen được hòa trộn hoàn hảo với một chút chocolate, chút vỏ cacao và lá bạc hà thanh mát.

*Chọn lọc của những bạn tinh tế*

Toàn bộ các cố gắng trên đã vun đắp cho Lili Tea World một vị thế riêng trong phân khúc trà ở Việt Nam, chiếm được cảm tình của những khách hàng tài tình, thậm chí không dễ tính nhất.

Năm 2019, thương hiệu trà Lili đã cung cấp gần 2000 set trà quà tặng trà 8-3 để ngân hàng Thương mại Cổ Phần Tiên Phong (TP BANK) chinh phục ngân hàng Đổi mới nhất Việt Nam này bằng bộ sưu tập Tea Of Emotion (Trà của xúc cảm). Bên cạnh đó, những đối tác khác cũng như SMARTOSC, TUART WEDDING, LOFITA TEA & CAFE... cũng lựa chọn trà Lili như các món quà đầy nghệ thuật cho người dùng và đối tác của mình trong mỗi dịp Tết

Trong hành trình đem văn hóa trà đến cận hơn với cộng đồng cũng như làm nên những món trà quà biếu đẳng cấp, Lili Tea World vẫn đang và sẽ duy trì nỗ lực để sáng tạo nên những hương vị đáng chú ý có chất lượng hảo hạng.

*Một món quà biếu đầy nhân bản và nghệ thuật*

>>> _Nghiên cứu Sản phẩm trà quà tặng cao cấp của Lili Tea World  Tại đây_

Không bộ sưu tập nào sinh ra mà không mang theo các câu chuyện, những suy tư của những bạn làm trà. Có thể nói rằng, Lili Tea World là một thương hiệu khan hiếm gắn mình vào những trăn trở đầy nhân văn về cách chúng ta - những con vị khách của dân chúng hiện đại đang sống và thưởng thức cuộc sống. Điều đó vô tình khiến cho người ta muốn tặng nhau các set trà quà tặng, không chỉ là vì thức trà bên trong, mà còn vì các câu chuyện, những nhắn nhủ đáng yêu mà đáng suy ngẫm. Và nếu là người yêu cái đẹp, thì Lili Tea World chính là tiếng nói của bạn.

Với những bài biện đầy cảm hứng nghệ thuật, Lili Tea World đặt chỉ tiêu muốn chinh phục những người dùng không dễ tính nhất. Một "concept" thú vị kết hợp với "artwork" phức tạp, bao bì gia công cặn kẽ đến từng chi tiết nhỏ, những bộ sưu tập bao bì của nhãn hiệu trà đẳng cấp đã được gửi đi thi các giải thưởng thiết kế Quốc tế.

Cổng thông tin quốc tế về sáng tạo bao bì mặt hàng (packagingoftheworld.com) cũng từng đăng bài ra mắt về thiết kế của Lili đã biến trà thành một loại mặt hàng đầy sáng tạo - điều mà trước nay không bao nhiêu thương hiệu Việt Nam làm được.

*Từ sự tuyển chọn đa dạng*

Sự đa dạng về thổ nhưỡng, khí hậu và biện pháp làm trà tại những quốc gia, những vùng lãnh thổ nhằm tạo nên thế giới trà đa dạng và đa màu sắc. Với đam mê và quyết tâm của những bạn yêu trà, Lili Tea World đã chọn lựa về gần một trăm mẫu trà khác nhau. Và hàng năm chúng tôi lại duy trì tăng cường vào bộ sưu tập ấy các hương vị mới. Ở Lili, chúng ta có thể lựa chọn trà theo phân hạng cơ bản nhất: Trà đen, trà Oolong, trà xanh, bạch trà, trà thảo mộc và trà trái cây.

*Tới sự đổi mới vô tận của những nghệ nhân*

Khởi nguồn của sự sáng tạo có thể xuất phát từ những khái niệm tình cờ hoặc có khi lại bắt nguồn từ những,  điều thân mật, bình dị nhất. Và một phần cảm hứng nhằm tạo nên các công thức mới lạ và đặc biệt của Lili Tea World chính là những vị trà thân thuộc - các thức đồ uống hằng ngày, cũng là những loại trà ngon làm quà tặng.

Đó là trà ướp sen Hồ Tây với hương thơm nguyên chất mà dằng dai, vị ngọt, mát, đắng chát hòa quyện cùng nhau. Đã là *trà sen Tây Hồ* thì nhất định phải là sen *Bách Diệp Liên Hoa* được chọn lọc chu đáo về kích thước và độ thơm. Rồi với sự khéo léo của mình, các nghệ nhân tỉ mỉ gói trà vào trong bông hoa để cho trà lan tỏa hương thơm tinh tế của sen.

Cũng như những bạn ưa chuộng trà, hiểu trà khác, những nghệ nhân của *Lili Tea World* dành một sự ưu ái đặc biệt cho *Thiết Quan Âm* - thức trà mang mùi thơm như hoa lan, xen lẫn mùi hạt dẻ nhè nhẹ, sắc nước trà vàng đậm, tuyệt đẹp tựa hổ phách. Vị trà *Thiết Quan Âm* dày dặn, đậm đà dịu ngọt lâu tan mà có thể nói “bảy nước còn dư hương”.

Nhắc đến cảm hứng sáng tạo từ trà thì chẳng thể nào gạt qua Trà thảo mộc Anh Quốc. Thức trà đặc biệt của Xứ sở sương mù được làm bằng những loại thảo mộc, hoa và trái cây sấy khô, trộn lẫn tinh xảo tạo nên những vị trà thơm ngon và có sắc màu thu hút. Trà thảo mộc dần trở nên ưa chuộng không những vì sự khác nhau trong nguyên liệu và hương vị mà còn bởi các chức năng đối với sức khỏe của người dùng.

Bằng các nguồn cảm hứng của mình, các nghệ nhân trà tới từ Lili Tea World đã để trà được dancing các giai điệu đầy phóng khoáng với hàng trăm chất liệu thảo mộc khác nhau.

*Xem thêm:* Hộp quà trà biếu sang trọng

----------

*Tham khảo thêm các ưu đãi chụp ảnh cưới đẹp Tuart Net:* *thải độc thái lan*

*Lili Tea World*

Địa chỉ: Tầng 10, Số 338 phố Huế, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội

Số điện thoại: *0974957899*

----------

